# Wanted to buy



## deerebentley (Jun 29, 2015)

Haven't posted on here much, but I have a friend looking for some small square bales so I thought I would ask on here.
Looking for 400 grass bales delivered to the Outer Banks in North Carolina. Anyone interested? If not can anyone put me in touch to someone close to that location. I am in northeast PA so a little bit of a hike for me to take them hay. Thanks everyone


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Not sure exactly the distance between you, but maybe contact FarmerCline or BWFarms. They're both in NC and may know someone who could help you out.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

I don't have any squares for sale. Best I can guide is use Eastern NC Craigslist and the NC Ag Review. Hop on it, haying is rolling again down here.

https://eastnc.craigslist.org/

http://www.ncagr.gov/paffairs/AgReview/class.htm

But livestock on the Outer Banks?!? (I know about the wild ponies, for them?) Would get pretty pricey if it were delivered to Ocracoke or Corolla way.


----------

